# Jeff Foiles



## shootncast (Dec 30, 2008)

Now I understand that this man has not had his day in court yet, and this is still the country where you are innocent till proven guilty, that being said, I just read an article telling a few things that Canada has charged Foiles with, and tucked away amongst the shooting a weeks worth of ducks in a day was another charge. It accuses Mr. Foiles of passing a park in Canada, noticing that there where allot of banded geese in the grass, Coming back to that park with bread and luring the geese torward him where he shot them with a BB gun and took the leg bands, placing them on his lanyard. The same one he is seen with on his migrator TV series. And people wonder why we get a bad rap as hunters.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

This has been beaten to death on this and countless other forums. Besides being dead this beaten horse is buried until the trial comes out.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know that I'd buy into that tale, sounds too made up to me. Shot em with a BB gun? What happened to the dead birds? The guy hunted everywhere the birds were, why wouldn't he have a ton of bands? Legally obtained that is.


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

I think we need to wait and see what the final verdict is before the bashing begins.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

I really don't care whats bein' said. My call works great and I still enjoy selling them to customers. Right now, thats all I care about  (the geese_ I _kill! and how _I_ kill 'em).


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

shootncast said:


> It accuses Mr. Foiles of passing a park in Canada, noticing that there where allot of banded geese in the grass, Coming back to that park with bread and luring the geese torward him where he shot them with a BB gun and took the leg bands, placing them on his lanyard.


Very old (3 - 4 months) news.
The initial report said he shot them with a pellet gun (I think).



.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

His buddy Travis Wood Killed himself over this deal. He started actling like Jeff, then he posts a video of the foiles crew with no plugs in there guns. Problem is if he posted a video of all the clowns unloading with 4 rounds it must have been common practice. 

So tell me why he surrendered his firearms and is going to surrender his FFL. When the feds come nocking it ain't going to be pretty. When you break it down and read the case his crew folded on him.


----------



## Jason Vinson (Apr 1, 2009)

I heard about this a while back and will be interested to see how it all shakes out. I hope the truth comes out no matter what the truth might be.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Greed is a terrible thing and it sounds like that's what got him.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

He also has calls called "Crime Scene" I know he has a unique set of names for his calls but c'mon.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll sit back and wait until the trial is over and the verdict comes in. Until that time it's all conjecture and no one really has a clue about all that may or may not have gone on. Pretty much useless to pass on stories of what was done until the official charges and verdicts come in. Not defending him in any way. Just saying I'll wait to hear the straight poop from the authorities. If found guilty hopefully they will make a very big example of him.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

You are guilty until proven innocent. 
I think the Feds had way to much evidence for him to beat any charges.


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Believe what you want. However, I doubt very much if they made up 1/2 his charges. Up North we call them out door whores..........and Foiles is King of the Pimps.


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

It may have happened in Canada also, but the original count was in the US Federal indictment and supposedly took place at a park in Colorado.


----------



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

JJaxon said:


> I don't know that I'd buy into that tale, sounds too made up to me. Shot em with a BB gun? What happened to the dead birds? The guy hunted everywhere the birds were, why wouldn't he have a ton of bands? Legally obtained that is.


Its written up in the indictment, there was an undercover officer with him when it "alledgelly" went down...


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope he gets what he's got coming! It is OUR resourse, not HIS. Either way a SPORTSMEN he is NOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

*It is OUR resourse, not HIS.*

Yeah but look at who his idols are, kids that go out and tear it up at short range. Of course they need that special choke he sells, NAH Pattern Master is sueing him also. He's got it comming from all directions, it's kinda funny reminds me of a dog breeder I know out in Ohio. Once he gets through the ringer 4 flat tires will cause him to go bankrupt. He just better make sure he makes his Wens morning meeting with his probation officer.  sucka


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Hell yeah! Slam the door and lose the key on this scum bag!

http://www.sj-r.com/top-stories/x2069920489/Fallin-Skies-hunter-gets-13-months-100K-fine


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

TroyFeeken said:


> Hell yeah! Slam the door and lose the key on this scum bag!
> 
> http://www.sj-r.com/top-stories/x2069920489/Fallin-Skies-hunter-gets-13-months-100K-fine


I can't believe he has jail time. I would've guessed just heavy fines.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Still not nearly enough of a fine or sentence in my eyes. He actually is allowed to hunt again and that would have been the first thing the courts should have pulled right along with participating as an outfitter or guide.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

TroyFeeken said:


> Still not nearly enough of a fine or sentence in my eyes. He actually is allowed to hunt again and that would have been the first thing the courts should have pulled right along with participating as an outfitter or guide.


I couldn't agree more!! This is really a joke! In 3 years this sob will be hunting & guiding again like he did nothing wrong. We all know there will be people that will go hunting with him, using his calls and guide service telling him how he was done wrong! Having met this arrogant guy I can only hope he learns a few things about life while he's in prison.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

TroyFeeken said:


> Still not nearly enough of a fine or sentence in my eyes. He actually is allowed to hunt again and that would have been the first thing the courts should have pulled right along with participating as an outfitter or guide.


I agree...that he can guide again in 2 years in mind boggling.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

And if this isn't the icing on the cake!! He feels "vindicated". Wow!! 

He also blames the dogs This guy is a real piece of work.

http://www.foilesstraitmeat.com/forums/showthread.php?32117-Jeff-s-Statement


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Andy Symons said:


> And if this isn't the icing on the cake!! He feels "vindicated". Wow!!
> 
> He also blames the dogs This guy is a real piece of work.
> 
> http://www.foilesstraitmeat.com/forums/showthread.php?32117-Jeff-s-Statement


Yeah this ticks me off:

"I at the very least feel at rest as the accusations of taking bands by shooting birds in parks was dismissed!!!"

Great, I hope you rest easy in the big house sleeping next to Bubba.


"90% of the time it was a pure adrenaline rush without sound thinking"

So it's ok if you are just pumped and didn't realize you are killing over the limit? LOL


"Also, as a club owner, hold your guides accountable on how they act. Club owners are held accountable for things you do AND what your guides do as well."

So as a business owner, I am responsible for my employees? Good think Foiles just let me know, I had no idea.

I hope his smile gets wiped off his face in prison.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Everyone's entitled to their opinion.

At least folks are done speculating about what the penalties may be. That part is history.

I will comment on one thing that concerns me a bit. 

It is a fairly common belief that one of the folks involved in this whole deal took his own life. I have no idea if it is true or not, but I do remember this individual and his involvement in our outdoor sports. He apparently found himself facing demons after a video he was somehow involved in hit the internet. Subsequent internet postings, many by folks posting from behind screen names and throwing anonymous stones, were apparently a major factor in the pressures this young man, with a young family faced. 

We are all responsible for our own actions. Nobody makes a guy kill himself. On the other hand, we are all resposible for what we write and say as well. Please seriously think about the words you publish for the entire world to read. They are YOUR words. Use them cautiously, fairly, and with responsibility. I'm some ways, it's like pulling a trigger. Once you send the words, you really can't ever take them back.

Chris


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel for Travis's kid, you gotta man up, take your lumps and move on. Some of these guys get so bonered up and start think there invincible. You put it on the internet you better be dam ready to take it.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

MarkyMark said:


> I feel for Travis's kid, you gotta man up, take your lumps and move on. Some of these guys get so bonered up and start think there invincible. You put it on the internet you better be dam ready to take it.


And if you are going to dish it out on the internet, you better be damn ready to stand behind it with your real name and be accountable for the words you post.


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

Allowing him to hunt again is sickening. Makes me wonder if the penalties would of been the same if he took that number of illegal deer. Regardless, in my opinion the penalty is a joke.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

What was his total penalty? And I agree on the hunting again. Should NEVER be able to hunt again. It is a horrible example set by the courts.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

What is needed is to put fellow, law-abiding sportsmen as the "sentencing judges" in these trials. The fines would be a lot higher and the sentences would start to equal the crime! 

BHB


----------



## Zekeland (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, I hope they hit'em real hard up here....I don't even want him back in Canada ever.


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's a good read about his statement.


http://rivermud.blogspot.com/2011/06/duck-hunter-with-common-sense-responds.html


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I have hunted for 40 of my 50 years on this earth. I am not sure if some and please read the word some of these so called celebrity shooters even understand what sportsman ship is. This kill em all mentality makes me sick. They need to realize that a quality hunt is more than how many were killed. I have had some great hunts that I did not fire my gun. Dont get me wrong as I keep count at the end of a season on how many birds were taken. This is not a video game and some folks need to grow up. IMHO he is a poacher and a profiteer. Nothing professional or sporting about it. I think he is getting off easy.


----------



## Boeinguy (Apr 13, 2009)

As a son, my father taught me to revere the game we chased. That an ethical hunt, the effort to be a purist, is the pinnacle of a Sportsman...and that we must give back to the resource we love.

As a father, I have tried to pass this on to my son. Now a 19 year old young man, he has shown more discipline than I ever expected. On two occaissions in his young experience, we have been literally wrapped up by a cyclone of mallards. On the first experience when I didn't call a shot, he asked why. My response was that he had just experienced a front row seat to one of the coolest experiences a man can have on this planet. This last fall we had a similar situation...he looks at me and says "Let's just let em come Dad". When the approach, landing, and departure had been completed, he gave me the biggest grin and said "That was cool!" We left with a couple under the limit. 

He's my boy, becoming a man...and "Sportsman".


----------



## shootncast (Dec 30, 2008)

Well 13 months in Jail. Convicted of 2 lesser charges.The company took the felony hits so I guess Mr. Foiles will have the ability to shoot a weeks worth of birds in a day when he gets out. If it was up to me (which it is not) I would have given him the felony charge which would keep a weapon out of his hands for good. And in his statement he said the action would get so heavy that it was easy to lose count. Well there is a simple solution to that Mr Foiles, look down and count the birds at your feet.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm going to borrow this from Ken Bora's signature line, which was borrowed from Aldo Leopold's writings. This pretty much says it all for me. 

"*So what is big is not always the Trout nor the Deer but the chance, the being there. And what is full is not necessarily the creel nor the freezer, but the memory.*"
Aldo Leopold 

I think Foiles and all those like him should be banned from hunting for life.


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

My favorite memories in the field have been when I never pulled the trigger or set the hook. Sure it's great when you have a productive hunt. But it's sooo much more than that, and sadly many people don't understand and never will.


----------



## Mstormc (Feb 18, 2010)

25-ott-06 said:


> Here's a good read about his statement.
> 
> 
> http://rivermud.blogspot.com/2011/06/duck-hunter-with-common-sense-responds.html


This is good stuff!!! Would share a blind with him anyday!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion.
> 
> At least folks are done speculating about what the penalties may be. That part is history.
> 
> ...


Good post Chris,
Travis Wood while good friends and associated with Foiles had other demons going on in his life that contributed in him taking his life. The decision that Travis made is tragic, especially for his daughter. I am not sure how much of the Foiles Fiasco weighed in that decision, I was not in Travis's head. I do know that there were other things he was dealing with that I think contributed more heavily to his actions. 

In Travis's case the real victim is his little girl


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

I wish that they would not have him do public service announcements. That puts him in the public eye as a hero/leader to sportsmen and women which he simply is not.


----------



## baggr (Sep 10, 2008)

I would hope that true sportsmen and sportswomen across the country would boycott his products or an products endorsed by him. I would also hope that retailers like Cabelas, Mack's and the like would discontinue those same products.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

baggr said:


> I would hope that true sportsmen and sportswomen across the country would boycott his products or an products endorsed by him. I would also hope that retailers like Cabelas, Mack's and the like would discontinue those same products.


I consider my self a true sportsman but I will not boycott his products because he makes the best goose calls I have ever heard or blown!! So I will not let his bad reputation stop me from killing birds using his calls because sometimes HIS calls are the only thing that will bring them in to range.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

huntinlabs said:


> I consider my self a true sportsman but I will not boycott his products because he makes the best goose calls I have ever heard or blown!! So I will not let his bad reputation stop me from killing birds using his calls because sometimes HIS calls are the only thing that will bring them in to range.


You truly are confused. Congratulations for supporting a criminal with an ego that is helping destroy the sport as we know it. 

Btw, every goose I harvested last season was done without a Foiles call in the spread.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Ditto to TroyF- some times we have to pay a price to hold our heads up- not using/buying anything Foiles in one of them and a cheap price to pay IMHO


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

TroyFeeken said:


> You truly are confused. Congratulations for supporting a criminal with an ego that is helping destroy the sport as we know it.
> 
> Btw, every goose I harvested last season was done without a Foiles call in the spread.



I am not saying he is innocent I know he is guilty all day and he made us as duck hunters look bad but anybody that duck hunts has done something illegal once in there life so I guess we should just hate them as well?


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a suggestion......lock this thread now. LOL


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinlabs said:


> I consider my self a true sportsman but I will not boycott his products because he makes the best goose calls I have ever heard or blown!! So I will not let his bad reputation stop me from killing birds using his calls because sometimes HIS calls are the only thing that will bring them in to range.



Better stockpile all the calls you can because Cabelas, MPW,and others are going to stop carrying his product due to all the fallout from hunters and sportsmen threatening to boycott the stores all together


and its more than a bad reputation....its called a CONVICTION


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

huntinlabs said:


> I consider my self a true sportsman but I will not boycott his products because he makes the best goose calls I have ever heard or blown!! So I will not let his bad reputation stop me from killing birds using his calls because sometimes HIS calls are the only thing that will bring them in to range.


Wake up and open your eyes. If you were chasing Bin Ladin and had a great time in Afganistan or Iraq, would you thank those guys for taking you to those grounds? Would you wish for another Bin Ladin to take you back? Why would you even remotely support Foiles a CONVICTED OUTDOOR WHORE who has given our sport a serious black eye? I hope this bankrupts him and is never allowed to hunt again.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

huntinlabs said:


> I am not saying he is innocent I know he is guilty all day and he made us as duck hunters look bad but anybody that duck hunts has done something illegal once in there life so I guess we should just hate them as well?


Gosh, I guess I must be an outcast. I cant remember ever breaking the Law when Hunting!And Ive been Duck Hunting for 50 years. I get what Your trying to say though having seen my share of so called ethical Hunters srtetching the rules a tad. The way I see it is, dont want to spend all day looking over My shoulder for the DNR,when abiding by the Law is so damn easy!


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

huntinlabs said:


> I consider my self a true sportsman but I will not boycott his products because he makes the best goose calls I have ever heard or blown!! So I will not let his bad reputation stop me from killing birds using his calls because sometimes HIS calls are the only thing that will bring them in to range.


I don't even know where to begin with this, and others have pointed out this ridiculous comment before me anyways.

I'll just stand back and eat popcorn and drink a coke and watch this one go down.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Big River said:


> Wake up and open your eyes. If you were chasing Bin Ladin and had a great time in Afganistan or Iraq, would you thank those guys for taking you to those grounds? Would you wish for another Bin Ladin to take you back? Why would you even remotely support Foiles a CONVICTED OUTDOOR WHORE who has given our sport a serious black eye? I hope this bankrupts him and is never allowed to hunt again.


I have spent time in Afganistan and Iraq chasing him and it was fun... AND I DO THANK MY LEADERS FOR SENDING ME OVER THERE!!!!!! IT IS MY JOB. Although I do not wish for one if there was one I would readily go back... I do agree that he has given us a black eye and he deserves what he got, but I also believe in forgive not forget...


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Tom. P. said:


> Gosh, I guess I must be an outcast. I cant remember ever breaking the Law when Hunting!And Ive been Duck Hunting for 50 years. I get what Your trying to say though having seen my share of so called ethical Hunters srtetching the rules a tad. The way I see it is, dont want to spend all day looking over My shoulder for the DNR,when abiding by the Law is so damn easy!


I suggest really thinking about your statement before you say it. I can say I have never purposely broke the law but I did get a ticket before over shooting to early when my watch was a little off therefor I broke the law. So unless you know your watch or time teller is 100% dead accurate and you shoot by your time teller I would not say I have NEVER broke the law...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

all the black hooded Foiles wannabee disciples can call themselves hardcore, paint their faces black like a WWE wrestler, and alibi for Foiles all they want...you want to be associated with that type of person have at it...just not in my blind, or at my lease


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

Huntinlabs, you're confusing accidentally shooting an extra duck on 1 hunt sometime in your life or shooting 1 or 2 minutes before legal shooting time by accident with years of blatently violating game laws and purposely killing more then legal limits for commercial benefits. Which he has admitted to now.

I think theres a big difference.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

huntinlabs said:


> I am not saying he is innocent I know he is guilty all day and he made us as duck hunters look bad but anybody that duck hunts has done something illegal once in there life so I guess we should just hate them as well?


I forgot to sign my duck stamp once. 

I have no idea who this guy is, since I don't like those kinds of shows, don't read the hook and bullet rags and stick to my trusty old Yentzen Sure Shot. However, as a general rule, I really wish the law would punish wildlife crime more strictly. Around here it is really bad and I feel for the COs who go to all the trouble and see everything tossed out by judges who don't think it is a real crime.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Ryan M said:


> Huntinlabs, you're confusing accidentally shooting an extra duck on 1 hunt sometime in your life or shooting 1 or 2 minutes before legal shooting time by accident with years of blatently violating game laws and purposely killing more then legal limits for commercial benefits. Which he has admitted to now.
> 
> I think theres a big difference.



I am not confusing anything I was making a statement to TOM P that he should not say he has NEVER broke the law... I do think he should be punished and no I do not associate myself with his followers. I just simply stated that I will not boycott against him because he is one of the best call makers out there regardless of what he did when he was hunting..


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

huntinlabs said:


> I suggest really thinking about your statement before you say it. I can say I have never purposely broke the law but I did get a ticket before over shooting to early when my watch was a little off therefor I broke the law. So unless you know your watch or time teller is 100% dead accurate and you shoot by your time teller I would not say I have NEVER broke the law...


I think that there is a BIG difference between someone who has unintentionally broken a law and someone who routinely encouraged people to break the law. Laws were broken in both cases but I believe the comparision ends there. Let the punishment fit the crime I say. Forgiveness is best saved for those who are truly repentent. In his statement, in my humble opinion, he is anything BUT repentent. In this situation I believe it to be the right and obligation of those affected by his irresponsible actions to FORGET HIM AND HIS PRODUCTS! When I see a contrite and apologetic Foiles (not court ordered, mind you) I will consider reassessing my opinion. 
I believe in second chances but I also believe that you need to earn them!

Opinionated Regards
Mark


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

Huntinlabs. I understand what you're saying but in all due respect, my morals as a sportsman are to not support anyone who would do this type of thing. I can even say that if he would of admitted wrong doing and gave a REAL heartfelt appology I probably would of moved on and eventually gave him a second chance. Obviously his statement doesnt show that.

And also, his calls are okay but IMO not the best on the market by far! I have heard far better but to each his own.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

huntinlabs said:


> I suggest really thinking about your statement before you say it. I can say I have never purposely broke the law but I did get a ticket before over shooting to early when my watch was a little off therefor I broke the law. So unless you know your watch or time teller is 100% dead accurate and you shoot by your time teller I would not say I have NEVER broke the law...


Having 20-something game law violations charged against you is very different from shooting at ducks 15 minutes before legal shooting time. I exceed the speed limit on the interstate on occasion, but I don't intentionally commit blatantly disrespectful, crimes on the highway.

Having the idea that you must support someone's business because their goose call is the only one you're capable of getting birds into range with is poor logic. There are many brands of calls that are generic equivalents to Foiles calls. That "patented" band on his calls is for show, not performance. There is little unique about his calls other than that.

I thank you for your defense of our country huntinlabs.

I disagree with a fair amount of what you post here, quite frankly. 

I still have a bad taste in my mouth from your comments about how you tried to teach your one dog not to bite by letting him oberve the ultimate punishment on another dog. 

I have the feeling you're a bright guy, with great ideas. I just think you don't use your head before you type stuff out and post it on the worldwide web sometimes.

I'd suggest you put the shovel away and quit digging.

Thanks again for your defense of our country.

Chris


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I still have a bad taste in my mouth from your comments about how you tried to teach your one dog not to bite by letting him oberve the ultimate punishment on another dog.


That whole thing bothered me a lot too......


----------

